# Tanganyika / Canon 5D Mark II + 24-70mm F2.8 L



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

I already made a topic of my two tanks under the forum section: Tank Setups, a while ago.
Though i figured it would be better to post it under Photography and Video, being in the middle of all photographers here 

I wont go into detail about the tanks because i did that in the other topic. 
I would like to share a couple shots with you i made in the past months:


Altolamprologus Calvus black by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Paracyprichromis Brieni Velifer by Rck1984F, on Flickr

My Neolamprologus Tretocephalus by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Lamprologus Multifasciatus by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Paracyprichromis Brieni Velifer by Rck1984F, on Flickr

My Neolamprologus Tretocephalus by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Lamprologus Ocellatus male by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Altolamprologus Calvus by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Two of my Paracyprichromis Brieni Velifer males by Rck1984F, on Flickr

One of my Lamprologus Multifasciatus female guarding her fry. by Rck1984F, on Flickr

All shots are taken with a Canon 5D Mark II + Canon 24-70mm F2.8 L Lens.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

These are really incredible images! =D> I especially like the one of the two paracyprichromis. Nice composition.

Can you provide some details of your EXIF data (ISO, shutter speed, aperture value) and if you did anything special around lighting?


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

zimmy said:


> These are really incredible images! =D> I especially like the one of the two paracyprichromis. Nice composition.
> 
> Can you provide some details of your EXIF data (ISO, shutter speed, aperture value) and if you did anything special around lighting?


Ofcourse :thumb:

*Camera*: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
*Aperture*: 2.8
*Exposure Time*: 1/80 (0.0125 sec)
*Focal Length*: 70mm
*Flash*: Off
*ISO*: 1250 - 2500 (The one with the two Paracyprichromis is taken with 2500 ISO.)

I use a Sylvania Aquastar T5 and an Antinic T5 above the tank, both dimmed for about 50% of its output.

*Here's a good view on the current light effect. (Winner of Tank of the Month - March 2012 :thumb: )*


Overview Tanganyika 240l by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

You have lovely tank, nice pictures also :thumb:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

DIAMOND_CICHLIDS said:


> You have lovely tank, nice pictures also :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## ElectricRuler (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice tank with beautiful fish.


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

If anyone is wondering how to set up a shelly tank please refer to photo #4. Very nice!! :thumb:


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Those are some stunning pictures, great job!


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

jeffmo78 said:


> If anyone is wondering how to set up a shelly tank please refer to photo #4. Very nice!! :thumb:


Thanks for the compliment :thumb: 
Here's a overview of the shelly tank:


Lamprologus Multifasciatus tank by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Together with my new Lamprologus Kungweensis tank:


Both my Multifasciatus and new shell-dweller tanks by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## UpToTheGills (Jan 29, 2012)

Must...have..more...pics!!!! 

Most amazing aquarium photography I've seen to date. Way to go. You definitely should have a job for an aquarium industry magazine.


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

UpToTheGills said:


> Must...have..more...pics!!!!
> 
> Most amazing aquarium photography I've seen to date. Way to go. You definitely should have a job for an aquarium industry magazine.


Thanks for the compliment  
A few shots of my newest fish, the Altolamprologus Compressiceps shell:


Altolamprologus Compressiceps (sumbu or sp.) shell by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Altolamprologus Compressiceps (sumbu or sp.) shell by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Altolamprologus Compressiceps (Sumbu or sp.) shell by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

What more can be said. Not just the stock you have, even the tank and the decoration is amazing. Certainly one of the best tanks, I have ever seen. That shellie tank of yours would win awards if there was ever one.

Could you tell us :
1. What are the specifications of the lighting i.e. how much kelvin & nm of the actinic ?
2. You had mentioned that you dimmed the light by 50%. How did you achieve that, any pictures of it ? Did you put in a variable resistance ?

Good Luck & Congrats.


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> What more can be said. Not just the stock you have, even the tank and the decoration is amazing. Certainly one of the best tanks, I have ever seen. That shellie tank of yours would win awards if there was ever one.
> 
> Could you tell us :
> 1. What are the specifications of the lighting i.e. how much kelvin & nm of the actinic ?
> ...


Thank you for the nice words 
On my big tank i use a combination of:

1x Sylvania Aquastar T5 54w, 10.000k
1x Aqua Medic Reef Blue T5 54w

As said, both dimmed for about 50% with (thick) pvc tube method, take my Multifasciatus tank as example:


Dim method Multifasciatus tank by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Make sure you take a thick tube, as T5 can get pretty warm. Drill enough holes on the back of the tube as well so the heat can escape. Keep an eye on the tube for first couple days, the tube can get black a little but that should be about it, it never caused problems for me and i'm using this method for almost a year or so now. A cheap and easy way to achieve great lightning for your tanks, goodluck! :thumb:

LED with dim-computer is the next thing i'm gonna get, but only on my new tanks as soon as i move houses, which hopefully wont take too long anymore


----------



## haplo440 (Nov 6, 2011)

Really nice picts!!! :thumb:  and the EOS 5 II with the 24-70 2.8 L is great combination. The quality of the sensor is spectacular and the "bokeh" of this type of lens is perfect. The quality is on view at your photos! And your cichlids are magnificent! :thumb:

See you
Sebastian


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

haplo440 said:


> Really nice picts!!! :thumb: and the EOS 5 II with the 24-70 2.8 L is great combination. The quality of the sensor is spectacular and the "bokeh" of this type of lens is perfect. The quality is on view at your photos! And your cichlids are magnificent! :thumb:
> 
> See you
> Sebastian


Thank you!  I agree on the combination of body and lens, i am very satisfied with it :thumb:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lamprologus Ocellatus by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Lamprologus Ocellatus by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice and sharp for sure!!! :thumb:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

RayQ said:


> Nice and sharp for sure!!! :thumb:


Thanks Ray  
Took my camera again today and took a few nice shots i'd like to share:


ltolamprologus Calvus white Chaitika by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Neolamprologus Tretocephalus and Lamprologus Ocellatus by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Paracyprichromis Brieni Kitumba (Velifer) by Rck1984F, on Flickr

Altolamprologus Calvus white Chaitika by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## Lars1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. I'm trying to figure out some way to dim my light so it's appreciated :thumb:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lars1 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I'm trying to figure out some way to dim my light so it's appreciated :thumb:


Glad i could be of any help :thumb:


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Beautiful photos, beautiful fish, and beautiful craftsmanship


----------

